# You never know.....



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Was searching my local craigslist this weekend when I came across this attic find.Wanted $200 but got it for just a bit less.Got it running and in good operator condition.Have two other Rocket passenger sets so this one going on the 'bay or for sale forum.Never hurts to look even in sommer time....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I always wanted a Rocket set but never have the money,lol.. I saw a nice AA Rocket set at a train show last year for $100 bucks, and I knew I should have bought it...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good looking set.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw that set on craigslist.. Batavia???


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes was in Batavia NY....


----------

